# East London Vasakhi Nagar Kirtan 2009



## dalsingh (May 1, 2009)

Here is  a Powerpoint Presentation of the East London Vasakhi Nagar Kirtan (2009). I hope you enjoy. Make sure you view it as a slide show!


----------



## Tejwant Singh (May 1, 2009)

Dal Singh ji,

Guru Fateh.

Great Power point.

Thanks.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Randip Singh (May 1, 2009)

Thanks mate.

As a side note, I used to train at the Gym at Rosebury Avenue Gurudwara in the 80's.


----------



## dalsingh (May 2, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed! That day was great. The weather was forecast to be rainy but as you can see, it was beautiful.


----------



## dalsingh (May 2, 2009)

PS - Randip, you're showing your age bazooraga!  LOL!


----------

